

IPhone 5 with a Power Grab? - aymanfarhat
http://techtodayshow.com/iphone-5-with-a-power-grab/

======
bcRIPster
Frankly it's about time. They need to do something to come into compliance
with parts of the world that have standardized on USB connector/power brick
requirements. Right now they are the only cell phone that doesn't except a
standard USB charging cable.

